# Why would I NOT keep this MVR setup...?



## netmac (Mar 17, 2011)

So I wasn't able to get the free Whole Home DVR hookup, but did convince DTV to mail me the parts and set up myself. First they sent me two DECAs and one DECA BB box. Unfortunately, one of the DECAs was bad. So they sent me another...But it was a DECA BB vs. regular DECA. Rather than return it immediately and wait another week to drive my new toy, I remembered that at one of my TVs I still had two wires coming to the receiver from my pre-SWM days. That prompted me to run one coax cable to my HR-21-700 and then a second one to the DECA BB and run that to my HR-21-700's network connection. Everything seems to be working right, so I ask: what's wrong with this setup and why would I get rid of it (beyond the fact that it is a non-standard configuration)? Diagram is included.

On an aside, I tried to run a splitter off a single coax then run one side of the splitter to the HR-21-700 and the other side to the DECA BB and then connect the DECA BB network line to the HR-21-700. That enable the networking capabilities fine, but the TV viewing on the HR21 was pixelated and stuttered to the point of being unwatchable. Curious to understand why that happened...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Reference your current setup, that will work just fine. As you said though, it is not a standard or supported configuration.

As for the other question regarding the splitter, was it a green label splitter? If not, what you observed is a reason why you need to use one.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Reference your current setup, that will work just fine. As you said though, it is not a standard or supported configuration.
> 
> As for the other question regarding the splitter, was it a green label splitter? *If not, what you observed is a reason why you need to use one.
> *
> - Merg


That shouldn't be the reason. If the splitter was a problem, then the cLink LED should show it with a yellow light.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> That shouldn't be the reason. If the splitter was a problem, then the cLink LED should show it with a yellow light.


Got it. Missed that networking was fine when connected in that config.

- Merg


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I suspect the stuttering was due to an open coax. If the OP wants to use the proper splitter or regular DECA, remove the extra coax and add a terminator to all open ports of the main splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> I suspect the stuttering was due to an open coax. If the OP wants to use the proper splitter, remove the extra coax and add a terminator to all open ports of the main splitter.


"Actually" if that was the case/cause, then running the coax network test from the HR24 should show this.
The menu is found by pressing both the guide & > "buttons" from the front panel. Then select the coax network.

Now I don't know if this would cause this because I don't leave any port not terminated.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Is MVR the same as MRV?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I did say, I suspect. But the test is good idea and a good exercise for the OP.

Also, note that I edited my post after you quoted me to include the proper DECA with coax and DECA power coming to/from the DVR (meaning the extra splitter wouldn't be required if using the regular DECA). But always terminate unused splitter ports.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> I did say, I suspect. But the test is good idea and a good exercise for the OP.


Even running the system test from the 24 would give "some idea" of the status, as if the PHY MESH rates are below min, it will display an error.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree but the coax test is a good quality-control test after modifying a setup. I like to see nominal results as opposed to a Passed/Fail. Good suggestion, VOS!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armchair said:


> I agree but the coax test is a good quality-control test after modifying a setup. I like to see nominal results as opposed to a Passed/Fail. Good suggestion, VOS!


Having once started with the system test error, and then getting contacted by DirecTV to test the coax network [after it was added into the firmware], "yeah" we all can find more info in that menu, but for some, just doing the first [system] test will show if more testing is needed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just another thing that shouldn't be hidden.. That menu should be in the setup menu somewhere.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

How much did they charge you to have the parts sent out to you?


----------



## netmac (Mar 17, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Reference your current setup, that will work just fine. As you said though, it is not a standard or supported configuration.
> 
> As for the other question regarding the splitter, was it a green label splitter? If not, what you observed is a reason why you need to use one.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, it was a green label SWM splitter. That's why I thought the behavior was so odd.


----------



## netmac (Mar 17, 2011)

Kevin F said:


> How much did they charge you to have the parts sent out to you?


I got the 2 DECAs and the DECA BB for $40


----------

